

 Who would use our upcoming service LinkCatch - tombell
http://linkcat.ch/

======
muppetman
I wouldn't. I use trunk.ly for keeping tabs on the links I post to various
sites, that's about all I need.

------
tombell
I would just like to clarify for people that it doesn't monitor links you send
out. It's the opposite, it ranks links that people are tweeting and appearing
in your Twitter timeline.

------
juanbyrge
A lot of the links I post to Twitter come from Reddit or Hacker news, so no

------
davezero
Seems interesting enough, i'd give it a shot.

